# Pcx2 0.9.1 Help!!



## max_demon (Nov 7, 2006)

*How to run PS2 or PS1 Games in this software????*
*I get two options *
*Browser and System Config like PS2 but whenever I Run the Games then it is not running???*
*HELPP!!  *
*Some1 Know any free or OPEN SOURCE Game Of PS2?*
*Is there any Emulator of XboX*


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 7, 2006)

there is no way u can run ps2 games in PC there is no software available to play it okay but u can play ps1 games


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 7, 2006)

Emulators are illegal !
No help in piracy !
Thread Reported !


----------



## max_demon (Nov 15, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Emulators are illegal !
> No help in piracy !
> Thread Reported !


EMULATOR ARE ILLIGLE :-O
I DONT KNOW THAT
BUT I OWN A PS2 ALSO AND IT IS NOT WORKING I HAVE MANY PS2 GAMES 
THEN


----------



## smasher (Nov 17, 2006)

Go to www.pcemulation.tk for ps2 emulator and the bios.It really works.Check it out.    
__________


			
				pra_2006 said:
			
		

> there is no way u can run ps2 games in PC there is no software available to play it okay but u can play ps1 games


U r wrong my dear!!!!! U can play ps2 games.Just download this emulator @www.pcemulation.tk


----------



## max_demon (Nov 18, 2006)

smasher said:
			
		

> Go to www.rskarthick.tk for ps2 emulator and the bios.It really works.Check it out.
> __________
> 
> U r wrong my dear!!!!! U can play ps2 games.Just download this emulator @ www.rskarthick.tk


I have EMULATOR already but want to run a game


----------



## smasher (Nov 18, 2006)

If u know what an ISO is MAX DEMON make a ISO of the ps2 dvd and then select linazuppz dvd plugin and select that ISO u made For faster speed of the game and compatibility


----------



## max_demon (Nov 20, 2006)

gurrr.... I dont have any plugin


----------



## smasher (Nov 24, 2006)

Go to www.pcsx2.net to download PLUGINS.


----------

